# Recargar minibaterias con ondas electromagnéticas



## RBX374

En un libro de Dan Brown que no recuerdo cuál era, se mencionaba un microrobot militar CAPAZ DE RECARGAR SUS BATERIAS CON ONDAS ELECTROMAGNÉTICAS.
Yo creía que esto era puramente ciencia -ficción pero por internet he leído que es relativamente possible.

Aguien sabe algo sobre el tema? 

Fuente:http://eliax.com/index.php?/archive...cnologia-para-recargar-baterias-del-aire.html

(i si alguien sabe algun dispositivo o circuito que lo haga ya sería la monda )


----------



## elosciloscopio

no creo que sea posible...
harían falta cantidades ingentes de radiación electromagnética, que matarían a la gente y crearían cáncer


----------



## guillejose

muy interesante esa tecnologia, habra que esperar que la desarrolen mas ps


----------



## Vick

http://www.redusers.com/blogs/hardside/tesla-tenia-razon
http://www.wildcharge.com

;-)


----------



## capitanp

Esto no es nuevo, tampoco imposible pero no pretendan burlar las leyes de la termodinamica.
Siempre fue posible enviar energia por el aire, el unico inconveniente es que no es eficiente. Por ahi anda un dispositivo voluminoso que se hace llamar Witricity que para cargar un movil a 1 metro consume 60 Watts , "muy ecologico por sierto" si buscan encontraran que la maxima eficiencia lograda es del 80% a 30 centimetros del aparato nada despreciable pero a esa distancia lo enchufo que me sale mas barato que montar todo el dispositivo.
Creo que lo unico que veremos de esto es almoadillas o lugares especificos donde dejar nuestros gadgets para que se cargen algo que de por cierto es muy comodo.


----------



## electrodan

elosciloscopio dijo:


> no creo que sea posible...
> harían falta cantidades ingentes de radiación electromagnética, que matarían a la gente y crearían cáncer


 No, no hace falta tanta energía.
En realidad, es muy posible. Desafortunadamente, las antenas deberían ser largas, aunque a menor longitud de onda menos larga debe ser la antena.


----------



## RBX374

elosciloscopio dijo:


> no creo que sea posible...
> harían falta cantidades ingentes de radiación electromagnética, que matarían a la gente y crearían cáncer


se necesitarian grandes cantidades para cubrir grandes distancias o intensidades.

no se si alguien ha leído los libros de Dan Brown, pero allí se utiliza este método para recargar un microrobot espia de pocos centímetros. Para recargarla se situaba cerca de un transformador o un aparato de radio por ejemplo.
Osea sin la necesidad de tener un aparato derrochando energía al ambiente.

PD. Ahora que lo pienso, mi cepillo eléctrico de dientes se carga simplemente colocado sobre su base, sin ningún terminal eléctrico ni nada. Voy a investigar el circuito


----------



## guillejose

como es su funcionamiento, recoge las odas de radio y las transformadorrma de voltaje, pero como? 

Seria interesante recrear el funcionamiento de esta tecnologia


----------



## RBX374

guillejose dijo:


> Seria interesante recrear el funcionamiento de esta tecnologia



Claro, yo ya me imagino en casa sin tener que recargar nunca el movil y todo esto 

Si teneis tiempo aqui esta el fragmento de este libro. Os lo recomiendo a todos que os tomeis un tiempo a leerlo 


			
				DAN BROWN-LA CONSPIRACIÓN dijo:
			
		

> Ambos asintieron. El más alto, Delta-Dos, abrió un ordenador portátil y lo
> encendió. Se situó delante de la pantalla y puso la mano en una palanca de
> mando mecánica y le dio un breve tirón. A mil metros de distancia, oculto en
> las profundidades del edificio, un robot de vigilancia del tamaño de un
> mosquito recibió su transmisión y cobró vida.
> 
> La pantalla que tenían delante mostraba una transmisión de vídeo desde una
> cámara de precisión montada sobre el microrobot.
> «La herramienta de vigilancia más avanzada», pensó Delta-Uno, todavía
> perplejo cada vez que la ponía en funcionamiento. Últimamente, en el mundo
> de la micromecánica, la realidad parecía siempre superar con creces la ficción.
> Los Sistemas Mecánicos Microelectrónicos (SMME), o micro robots, eran la
> herramienta  más  moderna  en  el  ámbito  de  la  vigilancia  de  alta  tecnología:
> «volar a lomos de la tecnología de punta», lo llamaban.
> Y así era. Literalmente.
> A pesar de ser microscópicos, los robots dirigidos por control remoto
> parecían cosa de ciencia ficción. De hecho, llevaban en funcionamiento
> desde los años noventa. En el número de mayo de 1997, la revista
> Discovery había presentado en portada un reportaje sobre los micro robots,
> hablando tanto de los modelos «voladores» como de los «nadadores». Los
> nadadores —nanosubmarinos del tamaño de un grano de sal— podían
> inyectarse en la corriente sanguínea del cuerpo humano igual que en la
> película Un viaje fantástico. Ahora eran utilizados por avanzadas instalaciones
> hospitalarias para ayudar a los médicos a navegar por las arterias por control
> remoto, observar en vivo transmisiones de vídeo intravenosas y localizar
> obstrucciones arteriales sin tan siquiera levantar un bisturí.
> 
> En contra de lo que podía parecer, construir un microrobot volador era un
> asunto incluso más simple. La tecnología aerodinámica empleada en lograr una
> máquina voladora venía desarrollándose desde Kitty Hawk2 y lo único que
> quedaba pendiente era el asunto de la miniaturización. Los primeros micro
> robots voladores, diseñados por la NASA como herramientas de exploración
> automática para futuras misiones a Marte, medían varios centímetros. Sin
> embargo, los avances logrados en los campos de la nanotecnología, en el
> tratamiento de materiales ligeros de absorción energética y en micromecánica
> habían convertido los micro robots voladores en una realidad.
> El verdadero adelanto había llegado desde el nuevo campo de la
> biomímica (basado en la imitación de la Madre Naturaleza). Se había
> descubierto que las libélulas miniaturizadas eran el prototipo ideal para esos
> ágiles y eficaces micro robots. El modelo PH2 que Delta-Dos estaba haciendo
> volar en ese momento medía sólo un centímetro de longitud (el tamaño de un
> mosquito) y empleaba un doble par de alas transparentes de bisagra y de
> hojas de silicona que le daban una movilidad y una eficacia en el aire
> inigualables.
> *El mecanismo de recarga energética del microrobot había resultado otro
> gran adelanto. Los primeros prototipos de microrobot sólo podían recargar sus
> células energéticas situándose directamente debajo de una fuente de luz
> potente, lo cual no resultaba ideal en casos de necesaria cautela y cuando se
> utilizaban en locales oscuros. Sin embargo, los nuevos prototipos podían
> recargarse simplemente deteniéndose a escasos centímetros de un campo
> magnético.  *
> Para facilitar aún más las cosas, en la sociedad moderna los campos
> magnéticos estaban por todas partes y se ubicaban discretamente: enchufes,
> monitores de ordenadores, motores eléctricos, altavoces, teléfonos móviles...
> nunca faltaban estaciones de repuesto ocultas. En cuanto un microrobot era
> introducido con éxito en un local, podía transmitir audio y vídeo casi
> indefinidamente.


----------



## asherar

Todo campo magnético variable induce una corriente sobre los materiales conductores. El transformador, sin ir más lejos, es el dispositivo más eficiente jamás inventado, con una eficiencia que roza el 99 %. 
Si recordamos que dos sistemas osciladores resonantes pueden intercambiar energía de una forma muy eficiente, lo que falta es cuestión de ingeniería: hacer unos números y optimizar el diseño. 
De todas maneras la transmisión de TV podrá durar un tiempo no mayor que: 

(Tiempo_de_carga * Potencia_de_Carga  - Eo)/ Potencia_de_Transmisión_TV

donde Eo es la energía gastada por día por el robot en todo otro concepto, que no sea la transmisión de TV. 
Lo plausible del relato radica en las cantidades insignificantes de energía Eo requerida por un robot "mosquito".

PD: La potencia de carga que se le absorbe a un suministro tiene un límite máximo impuesto por el generador. Pero mientras uno se mantenga por debajo de ese máximo la potencia depende de la impedancia del absorbedor. 
Además si uno no quiere ser detectado, conviene no absorber demasiada potencia. 

En realidad el diseño empieza sabiendo Eo, la energía que gasta el robot solo por existir. 
La energía a cargar por día, Ed, debe ser suficiente para cubrir ese gasto: Ed > Eo. 
Lo que queda, Ed - Eo, se puede usar para otras cosas. 
La línea trabaja a 50 (ó 60) Hz, de modo que uno puede hacer un resonador para esa frecuencia, del que drenar corriente para ir cargando una batería. 
Una vez que la bat. está cargada puedo mover el robot, pero tengo que poder volver al mismo lugar antes que se gaste toda la carga. Si no kaput! 

Yo recuerdo hace unos cuantos años se fabricaban unas bobinas para tomar la señal de audio del teléfono fijo y con esa señal entrarle al MIC del grabador de cinta. 
Ese es un caso más exigido, porque las frecuencias son muchas.


----------



## Eduardo

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> ...En realidad el diseño empieza sabiendo Eo, la energía que gasta el robot solo por existir.
> La energía a cargar por día, Ed, debe ser suficiente para cubrir ese gasto: Ed > Eo.
> Lo que queda, Ed - Eo, se puede usar para otras cosas.
> La línea trabaja a 50 (ó 60) Hz, de modo que uno puede hacer un resonador para esa frecuencia, del que drenar corriente para ir cargando una batería.
> Una vez que la bat. está cargada puedo mover el robot, pero tengo que poder volver al mismo lugar antes que se gaste toda la carga. Si no kaput!


Que densidad de potencia (en W/m2) puede encontrarse cerca de un cable "normal"?
Que area tendria la bobina del mosquito?
Por que conviene esto frente a aprovechar el kW/m2 que nos regala el sol?


----------



## asherar

Eduardo dijo:


> Que densidad de potencia (en W/m2) puede encontrarse cerca de un cable "normal"?
> Que area tendria la bobina del mosquito?
> Por que conviene esto frente a aprovechar el kW/m2 que nos regala el sol?



El ala del mosquito sería el panel solar ?  
De cualquier manera el diseño está sobre-exigido. 

La Naturaleza ya se hizo todas esas preguntas y ni el Sol, ni la AC (tal vez porque no existía en forma natural) fueron las elegidas. 
La opción ganadora fue: "chupar sangre", y en ese sentido los mosquitos son puro recipiente.


----------



## Eduardo

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> ...La Naturaleza ya se hizo todas esas preguntas y ni el Sol, ni la AC (tal vez porque no existía en forma natural) fueron las elegidas.
> La opción ganadora fue: "chupar sangre", y en ese sentido los mosquitos son puro recipiente.


Sigo sin entender como "chupa sangre" sangre suficiente con una bobina microscopica en un campo debil de baja frecuencia.
Tambien me pregunto hasta que alcance tendra una transmision de baja potencia con una antena del tamaño de un mosquito.


----------



## asherar

Eduardo dijo:


> Que densidad de potencia (en W/m2) puede encontrarse cerca de un cable "normal"?



Quién dijo un cable "normal" ? No conviene. Sería suicida depender de un cable "normal", cuando la mayor parte del tiempo no conducen NADA de corriente. 
Si voy a diseñar un sistema autónomo haría que busque las zonas donde la densidad de campo sea máxima. 



Eduardo dijo:


> Sigo sin entender como "chupa sangre" sangre suficiente con una bobina microscopica en un campo debil de baja frecuencia.



Pero cómo ? Ahora sabés que el campo (y la densidad de potencia) es débil ? 
Entonces por qué no ponés el número en W/m2 ? 

Todo parece indicar que podés demostrar que el mecanismo no es viable. Pero en lugar de eso te hacés el que no sabe o no entiende. 
Por qué ? ;-)



			
				Ken Robinson dijo:
			
		

> Ahora, no estoy diciendo que equivocarse es lo mismo que ser creativo. Lo que si sabemos es que, si no estas abierto a equivocarte, nunca se te va a ocurrir algo original. Si no estás abierto a equivocarte. Y para cuando llegan a ser adultos, la mayoría de los niños ha perdido esa capacidad. Tienen miedo a equivocarse. Y por cierto, manejamos nuestras empresas así. Estigmatizamos los errores. Y ahora estamos administrando sistemas nacionales de educación donde los errores son lo peor que puedes hacer. Y el resultado es que estamos educando a la gente para que dejen sus capacidades creativas. Picasso dijo que todos los niños nacen artistas. El problema es seguir siendo artistas al crecer. Creo en lo siguiente con pasión: que no nos volvemos más creativos al crecer, más bien nos hacemos menos creativos. O más bien, la educación nos hace menos creativos.



http://www.ted.com/talks/ken_robinson_says_schools_kill_creativity.html

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Dice la leyenda que Nikola Tesla lo logró, pero sobre Tesla existen, tal ves, demasiadas leyendas.


----------



## asherar

Fogonazo dijo:


> Dice la leyenda que Nikola Tesla lo logró, pero sobre Tesla existen, tal ves, demasiadas leyendas.



No sabía que Tesla hubiera construido un mosquito robot !!!


----------



## fernandob

elosciloscopio dijo:


> no creo que sea posible...
> harían falta cantidades ingentes de radiación electromagnética, que matarían a la gente y crearían cáncer


 
y a continuacion 



guillejose dijo:


> muy interesante esa tecnologia, habra que esperar que la desarrolen mas ps


 
me queda la duda : te referis a intresante como metodo de control poblacional ?? o para cargar equipos ??? 

algo tipico y que se da en la naturaleza (y suele ser bueno copiarla) es que cualquier especimen suele reposar para "recargarse" , dormir, alimentarse, etc.
por eso no me parece mal lo que se usa actualmente, si deberia buscarse la forma para cargas rapidas y larga duracion, en celulares se logro, se cargan en horas, duran hasta 1 semana y en vida util años.

habria que ver en que proyecto se requiere el asunto y ver luego cual es el mejor sistema.

lo que pones alejandro de chupar sangre es un sistema que creo que hasta ahora no se explora, si lo han usado las maquinas de matrix y en ese sentido no pinta muy interesante, ........mejor no dar ideas.....hay cada loco por el mundo con estudios avanzados en ciencias.
y cada otro loco con $$ que no sabe que hacer con ella y la pone en investigaciones al dope .

aqui les mando una foto de una forma e vida que encontro donde recargarse o descansar, para que vean que mientras nosotros perdemso el tiempo en tecnologia lso animales son lso que mas saben de ecuacion costo - beneficio


----------



## Eduardo

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Quién dijo un cable "normal" ? No conviene. Sería suicida depender de un cable "normal", cuando la mayor parte del tiempo no conducen NADA de corriente.
> Si voy a diseñar un sistema autónomo haría que busque las zonas donde la densidad de campo sea máxima.


Que zonas se te ocurren? A mi no se me ocurre ninguna que resulte ventajosa frente a la recarga de baterias por los medios tradicionales.
Aunque tal vez el mosquito podria meterse en un microondas... pero ademas de tener muy limitado los lugares donde operar tendria que ir acompañado de la hormiga atomica para que le abra la puerta.



> Pero cómo ? Ahora sabés que el campo (y la densidad de potencia) es débil ?
> Entonces por qué no ponés el número en W/m2 ?


Son debiles los campos electromagneticos que a uno lo rodean las 24hs, son del orden de micro/nanoWatts/m2.  Logicamente esto depende de la distancia y la potencia de las fuentes.  
No conozco numeros sobre las densidades que podes encontrar en la cercania de cables como proponias. Por eso te lo preguntaba, como lo ves viable, pense que asi como proponias un resonador para que entregue la potencia necesaria tambien conocias la potencia disponible en el entorno. 
Si no, seria como querer calcular una instalacion solar sin saber si se colocara en el techo o en el sotano ;-).



> Todo parece indicar que podés demostrar que el mecanismo no es viable. Pero en lugar de eso te hacés el que no sabe o no entiende.
> Por qué ? ;-)


Nones.  No lo veo viable y no lo puedo demostrar por falta de datos numericos.  
Y preguntaba para ver si lo que decias tenia algun respaldo tecnico o era un acto de fe (no confundir con auto de fe).


----------



## fernandob

Eduardo dijo:


> (no confundir con auto de fe).


 
el papa movil ????


----------



## asherar

Hace poco estuve jugando con un sensor de efecto hall (3503) y me llevé varias sorpresas. 
Una que en las proximidades del blindaje de un transformador se detecta campo de 50Hz. Uno pensaría que es el último lugar donde buscar. 

Pero si yo fuera mosquito robot, me iría a parar en un cable de la calle, de esos de 20 mm de diámetro, masomenos. Transportan la corriente de todo el barrio, de manera que si doña Rosa tiene el TV apagado porque terminó la novela, seguro que el nieto tiene la PC prendida y está instruyéndose en el foro. 
Además inmediatamente al lado del cable la densidad de flujo magnético es máxima. El campo magnético (vector inducción B) sobre la superficie de un cable  de radio R, que lleva una corriente I, es: 

B = u0 I / (2 pi R) (Wb/m2)

con u0 = 4 pi 10^-7 Hy/m, y R = 20 10^-3 m.

B =  I  10^-5 Wb/m2

En un área A = 2 mm2 se tiene un flujo FB = B A  

FB = 4 I 10^-11 Wb

Si la corriente es la que consumen 5 casas en la cuadra, a un promedio de 5 Amp c/u serían I = 25 A 

F =  10^-9 Wb = 1 nanoWb

La fem de eso oscilando a 50 Hz es: 

| fem | = F (2 pi 50 s-1) = 314 nV = 0.3 uV 

En horas pico se podría esperar que supere el uV. 
Buscaría en los trenes, en las fábricas, lo que gaste bastante corriente. 

PD: Si se me patinó algun número sepan disculpar.
PD2: Aclaro que *no *me estoy construyendo un mosquito robot !!


----------



## fernandob

si vos fueses mosquito con recarga de la forma que decis tendrias sensores para detectar puntos de maximo flujo magnetico asi que "verias" lso lugares utiles y creo que serian algunos que ni sospechamos.

es mas, creo que el ejemplo no es el mas adecuado para el tema original de carga por campos.

por que un mosquito podria posarse y "pinchar " cables o acercarse a tomas corrientes.

pero si queremos por el punto de campos magneticos o electromagneticos supongo que como dije el mosquito vendria con un sensor .

PD: madrugando ??? ale


----------



## asherar

fernandob dijo:


> ... creo que el ejemplo no es el mas adecuado para el tema original de carga por campos.
> 
> por que un mosquito podria posarse y "pinchar " cables o acercarse a tomas corrientes.
> 
> pero si queremos por el punto de campos magneticos o electromagneticos ...



Cómo que no es el adecuado ? 
Si con 50 Hz logro cargar una microbatería, qué no haría con microondas ? 
Sintonizamos el circuito tanque a otra frecuencia y listo.  

FB = I(Amp) f(Hz)  2.5  uV

Para obtener una tensión del orden de 1 V, se requiere que I x f ~ 400.000 Amp/seg. Por ejemplo:  
f = 100 kHz, I = 4.0 Amp
f = 1 MHz , I = 0.4 Amp
f = 1 GHz , I = 0.4 mA
etc.

 No entendí lo de "pinchar" un cable. :-?

Otra fuente de energía que se podría explorar es el campo eléctrico estático cerca de los cables de 350 kV. Incluso sin acercarse demasiado se podría tomar energía en forma directa. 
Tal vez con algo como esto. 
Y después decían que no servía para nada!!! 

 Saludos

PD: Lo mío no es fé. Vean el primer nanogenerador:










http://eliax.com/index.php?/archive...adores-que-crean-energia-casi-de-la-nada.html

Fuente: http://www.gatech.edu/newsroom/release.html?id=1326

Si bien no es tecnología de inducción, muestra que cuando se quiere se puede.

Comparen con el primer transistor:






*Si de cada 1000 soñadores, al menos uno convierte su sueño en realidad: me van a decir que no vale la pena soñar ?

*Para los que quieren información sobre cómo calcular antenas vean estos PDFs de Microchip: 
1.- http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/00710c.pdf
2.- http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/00831b.pdf
3.- http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/00868a.pdf

Más información: 

http://search.microchip.com/searchapp/searchhome.aspx?id=2&q=antenna%20design
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=2640&param=en001021


----------



## fernandob

me refiero a que para haber un campo debe haber una corriente y como el mosquito es movil puede posarse y conectarse.

no es necesario que sea en forma inalambrica, claro que esta modalidad es la que se discute.
pero tambien mencionaste que en la naturlaeza se hace por contacto.
a eso me referia.


----------



## electrodan

Lo encontré! Estaba seguro de que alguien ya había sacado energía eléctrica a partir de *glúcidos* (justamente nuestra principal fuente de energía, si saben a lo que me refiero).


----------



## asherar

Muy bueno lo tuyo, electrodan ... No seas humilde ...

Hasta se puede bajar el PDF !!! 

*A high-power glucose/oxygen biofuel cell operating under quiescent conditions*






y el de otros articulos ... 

*Direct electrochemistry of bilirubin oxidase on three-dimensional gold nanoparticle electrodes and its application in a biofuel cell*


----------



## asherar

No es para un micro-robot, pero creo que da justo en el tema:

http://www.ted.com/talks/eric_giler_demos_wireless_electricity.html

No tiene traduccion al castellano.


----------



## asherar

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> No es para un micro-robot, pero creo que da justo en el tema:
> 
> http://www.ted.com/talks/eric_giler_demos_wireless_electricity.html
> 
> No tiene traduccion al castellano.



Ahora ya la tiene !!!! 



> Las primeras visiones de la energía eléctrica inalámbrica en realidad las tuvo Nikola Tesla básicamente hace 100 años. El pensamiento de que no se desearía transmitir la energía eléctrica sin cables, nunca lo tuvo nadie.  Pensaron "si usted no la utilizaba, ¿quién lo iba a hacer ?" De hecho, él en realidad hizo una serie de cosas. Construyó la bobina de Tesla. Esta torre fue construida en Long Island en los inicios del s. XX. Y la idea fue, de que supuestamente debía trasmitir la energía a cualquier lugar de la tierra. Nunca sabremos si en realidad esto funcionó. En realidad creo que el FBI la demolió por razones de seguridad, en algún momento de los inicios del s. XX.
> Pero lo único que salió de la electricidad es que la queremos demasiado. Me refiero a que piensen cuánto la queremos. Si sólo sale a caminar, hay miles de billones de dólares que han sido invertidos en infraestructura en todo el mundo, colocando cables, para obtener energía de donde se crea hasta donde se utiliza. La otra cosa es que nos encantan las pilas. y para aquellos que tenemos una conciencia medioambiental hay más o menos 40 mil millones de baterías desechables cada año. Para energía que en general, se utiliza a unos pocos centímetros o unos pocos metros de donde se encuentra energía muy barata.
> Entonces, antes de llegar acá, pensé "Saben, soy de Norte América. "Tenemos un cierta reputación en las Estados Unidos". Así que pensé que era mejor buscarlo primero. Entonces la definición número seis de Estados Unidos es la definición de la palabra "apestar". Los cables apestan, de verdad que sí. Piénsenlo. Ya sea usted en esa foto o algo debajo de su escritorio, la otra cosa es, las pilas también apestan. Y realmente apestan. Ustedes se han preguntado ¿qué es lo que le sucede a estas cosas? Se fabrican 40 mil millones de estos dispositivos. Esto es lo que pasa. Se rompen, se desintegran, y terminan aquí.
> Entonces cuando hablan de energía cara el costo por kilowatio hora para abastecer con energía a algo es del orden de doscientas a trescientas libras. Piénsenlo. La red de energía más cara en el mundo es una milésima de eso. Entonces afortunadamente, una de las otras definiciones de "apestar" que estaba ahí, realmente crea un vacío. Y la naturaleza realmente aborrece el vacío.
> Lo que pasó hace un par de años fue que un grupo de físicos teóricos del MIT crearon el concepto de transferir la energía a distancia. Básicamente lograron encender una ampolleta de 60 watios a una distancia aproximada de 2 metros. Obtuvieron aproximadamente un 50 por ciento de eficiencia. Por cierto, que eso es casi mil veces más eficiente de lo que sería una pila, haciendo lo mismo. Pero fueron capaces de encenderla, y de manera exitosa. El experimento fue éste. Pueden ver que las bobinas eran un poco grandes. La ampolleta era una tarea bastante simple, desde su punto de vista.
> Todo esto viene de un profesor que se despertó de noche durante tres noches seguidas debido a que el celular de su mujer sonaba porque se estaba quedando sin batería. Y pensaba "con toda la electricidad que hay en las paredes, ¿por qué no podría desviarse una poca al celular y lograr dormir un poco?" Y el realmente inventó este concepto de transferencia de energía de resonancia. Pero dentro de un transformador estándar hay dos bobinas de cable. Y esas dos bobinas de cable están muy muy cerca entre sí, y en realidad sí transfieren enerigía... magnéticamente y de forma inalámbrica, sólo que entre una distancia muy corta.
> Lo que Dr. Solijacic descubrió cómo hacer fue separar las bobinas de un transformador a una distancia mayor a la del tamaño de esos transformadores usando esta tecnología, la cual no es distinta de un cantante de opera que rompe un vaso en el otro lado de la sala. Y es un fenómeno de resonancia por el cual recibió el premio MacArthur Fellowship, que tiene como sobrenombre Premio al Genio, en septiembre pasado, por su descubrimiento.
> Entonces ¿cómo funciona? Imaginen una bobina. Para los que sean ingenieros, hay un condensador unido a él también. Y si se logra que la bobina haga resonancia, lo que pasará es que hará un pulso, en las frecuencias de corriente alterna, con una frecuencia bastante alta, por cierto. Y si pueden traer otro dispositivo lo suficientemente cerca de la fuente, sólo funcionará a exactamente esa frecuencia, puede lograr que hagan lo que se llama fuerza mayor, y transferir un energía magnética entre ellos. Y luego lo que uno hace es, empezar con electricidad, y transformarlo en un campo magnético, toma ese campo magnético, y lo vuelves a transformar en electricidad. Y después puedes utilizarla.
> La pregunta número uno que siempre me hacen. Me refiero a que la gente está preocupada acerca de si los celulares son seguros. Ya saben. ¿Qué sucede con la seguridad? Lo primero es que no es una tecnología radiactiva. No irradia. No existen campos eléctricos aquí, es un campo magnético. Y se mantiene, ya sea con lo que llamamos la fuente, o con el dispositivo. Y el campo magnético que estamos usando es básicamente el mismo que el campo magnético de la tierra. Vivimos en un campo magnético.
> Y la otra cosa que es buena de esta tecnología es que sólo transfiere energía a cosas que funcionan en la misma frecuencia. Y es virtualmente imposible en la naturaleza, conseguir que esto ocurra. Y finalmente tenemos los órganos gubernamentales en todas partes que regularan todo lo que hacemos. Y han prácticamente establecido los límites de exposición del campo todas las cosas que les voy a mostrar hoy de cierta manera están bajo esas pautas.
> Dispositivos electrónicos portátiles. Electrodomésticos. Esos cables debajo de tu escritorio, apuesto que  todos aquí tienen algo parecido a esto, o estas baterías. Hay aplicaciones industriales. Y finalmente, vehículos electrónicos. Estos autos electrónicos son hermosos. Pero ¿quién va a querer enchufarlos? Imaginense llegar al garaje, hemos construido un sistema que hace esto, llegas a tu garaje, y el auto se carga por sí solo. Porque existe una colchoneta en el suelo que esta enchufada a la pared. Y lo que hace que el auto se cargue de forma segura y eficiente. y después hay una gran variedad de aplicaciones. Dispositivos de implantes médicos. La gente ya no tiene que morir a causa de infecciones. si se puede sellar. Tarjetas de crédito, aspiradoras robots.
> Me gustaría tomarme unos minutos y mostrarles realmente cómo funciona. Lo que voy hacer es mostrarle lo que tenemos aquí. Tenemos una bobina. La bobina se conecta a un amplificador  R.F que crea una alta frecuencia de un campo magnético oscilatorio. Ponemos uno en la parte de atrás de este televisor. Por cierto, hago que parezca un poco más simple de lo que realmente es. Hay muchos dispositivos electrónicos y salsas secretas y de todo tipo de propiedad intelectual. Pero lo que va a suceder es que se va a crear un campo magnético, que va a provocar que se origine uno. en el otro lado.
> y si los dioses de las demos están dispuestos, en aproximadamente 10 segundos podremos verlo. Los 10 segundos son porque nosotros... No sé si alguno de ustedes ha pensado alguna vez en conectar una TV cuando utilizas un cable. Generalmente tienes que ir y apretar el botón de encendido. Pensé en poner un pequño computador que tenga que encenderse que tenga que encenderse para decirle que lo haga. Enchufo esto. Creamos un campo magnético aquí. Éste provoca que se cree otro por aca. Y, como he dicho, en 10 segundos más o menos deberíamos comenzar a ver...
> Comercialmente éste es... (Aplausos) un televisor en color disponible en el mercado. Imaginen, tienen uno y quieren colgarlo en la pared. ¿Cuántas personas quieren colgarlo en la pared? Piensen en ello, no quieren esos desagradables cables por la pared. Imagínense que se pueden deshacer de ellos.
> Otra cosa sobre la que quería hablar es la seguridad. No pasa nada, estoy bien. Y volveré a hacerlo, sólo  por razones de seguridad. Aunque casi inmediatamente la gente pregunta, ¿Cómo de pequeño se puede hacer esto? ¿Lo suficientemente pequeño?" Porque recuerden que la idea original de Dr. Solijacic fue el celular de su mujer sonando.
> Deseo mostrarles algo. Somos diseñadores de igualdad de oportunidades en este tipo de cosas. Este es Google G1® Ya saben, es lo último que ha salido al mercado. Funciona con el sistema operativo Android. Creo haber escuchado hablar sobre esto antes. Es extraño, tiene una batería. También tiene una bobina electrónica que WiTricity ha colocado en la parte de atrás. Y si puedo lograr, que la cámara perfecto, verán, a medida que me acerco... ven cómo un celular se carga completamente de forma inalámbrica. (Aplausos)
> Sé que algunos de ustedes son aficionados de Apple. Y saben que Apple no hace fácil poder abrir sus teléfonos. Así que pusimos una pequeña funda en la parte de atrás. Sin embargo, debemos ser capaces de despertar a este tipo.  Aquellos que tengan un Iphone reconocerán el centro verde. (Aplausos)
> Y Nokia también. Verán que lo que hicimos fue poner una cosita en la parte de atrás, para hacerlo, y probablemente suene, mientras se despierta también. Normalmente lo utilizar para encender la pantalla. Imagínense que estas cosas pudieran ir , pudieran  ir en el techo. Podría ir en el suelo , también podrían ir debajo del escritorio. Así que cuando usted entra, o si vienen desde casa, si lleva una cartera, funciona también dentro de ella. Nunca más tendrán que preocuparse de enchufar estos dispositivos. Piensen lo que eso podría significar.
> Para ir cerrando, en esa especie de visiones inmortales de la revista The New Yorker, pensé colocar una diapositiva más. Para los que no puedan leer dice, "Ciertamente parece que es algún tipo de tecnología inalámbrica." Muchas gracias. (Aplausos)


----------



## DJ DRACO

hey gente, no deriven tanto en los calculos y vayamos a la realidad:

los extraterrestres (que existen sin dudas pues todos hemos tenido experiencias) pueden viajar a travez del "universo"?? sin la necesidad de poderosas toberas de combustion que se descartan y se pierden.

seguramente sus vehiculos absorven toda la energia de la misma naturaleza que nosotros desaprovechamos

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Ahora ya la tiene !!!!
> 
> Las primeras visiones de la energía eléctrica inalámbrica en realidad las tuvo Nikola Tesla básicamente hace 100 años. El pensamiento de que no se desearía transmitir la energía eléctrica sin cables, nunca lo tuvo nadie. Pensaron "si usted no la utilizaba, ¿quién lo iba a hacer ?" De hecho, él en realidad hizo una serie de cosas. Construyó la bobina de Tesla. Esta torre fue construida en Long Island en los inicios del s. XX. Y la idea fue, de que supuestamente debía trasmitir la energía a cualquier lugar de la tierra. Nunca sabremos si en realidad esto funcionó. En realidad creo que el FBI la demolió por razones de seguridad, en algún momento de los inicios del s. XX. ....





Fogonazo dijo:


> Dice la leyenda que Nikola Tesla lo logró, pero sobre Tesla existen, tal ves, demasiadas leyendas.



Siguiendo con la leyenda: Parecería ser que Tesla logró su cometido de transferir energía a la distancia encendiendo un parque de lámparas incandescentes a unos 10Km de distancia, pero durante las pruebas quemo una usina propiedad de *George Westinghouse* por lo que quedo en deuda con este por el resto de su vida y la de sus descendientes.


----------



## sammaael

Fogonazo dijo:


> Dice la leyenda que Nikola Tesla lo logró, pero sobre Tesla existen, tal ves, demasiadas leyendas.



no creas nada de eso son solo leyendas....


----------



## pokerNT

Antes de que pasen muchas generaciones, nuestras maquinas seran alimentadas por cualquier potencia obtenida desde cualquier punto del universo, porque a lo largo del universo hay energia, pero: sera esta estatica o cinetica?, la segunda la sabemos sin duda, asi que no es mas que cuestion de tiempo para que nuestras maquinas sean sincronizadas con los engranajes mismos de la naturaleza.   NIKOLA TESLA
Sera que aun no estamos preparadoss para esto? y por eso la naturaleza no se deja seducir ante nosotross, de ser asii, que naturaleza tan sabia.


----------



## fernandob

en realidd , si me pongo AHORA  a pensarlo.
como dijeron mas atras la naturaleza es lo mas sabio y chupa sangre, pero no es solo eso .
el mosquito real es una forma super ficiente de maquina y de almacenamiento .
distamso mucho de ser capces de poner en el tamaño de un mosquito una fente de energia duradera y equipos necesariso de deteccion y emision y movimiento .

pero suponiendo que se pueda, no hace falta almacenar mucho, yo volveria a la luz.
para espiar en una habitacion el ser humano suele estar con luz , cuando estamos en una habitacion , y si se apaga al luz con que tenga un poc de reserva alcanza, se que es limitado pero es viable

y luego la otra que es tipica es dejar microfonos, se podria mandr un insecto grande que tenga la panza llena de microfonos miniatura los cuales disemina en la zona a espiar.

o podemso cambiar al tecnologia: un insecto grandecito que se mimetice con el lugar, que tenga o tome el color de la pared, o que se mueva pero tenga al forma de un adorno , recuerdan transformers.
en fin, creo que hay muchas formas e ideas con la imaginacion sin pegarse a una sola.

la idea que dio el de ciencia ficcion no es necesariamente para tomarla en forma literal sino para dejar volar nuestra imaginacion ahora que tenemso mas conocimientos disponibles.


----------



## asherar

Tal vez convendría controlar electrónicamente a los cascarudos (un poco más musculosos que los mosquitos).




http://www.ziza.es/2007/05/22/Insectos_electronicos_4_fotos.html


----------



## fernandob

la red electrica recorre toda la casa.

si vos metes un robot tipo serpiente en la cañeria electrica, digamso en un edificio , en el sotano , en el caño del departamento 3B ese caño lleva solo a ese depto.
y ya en el (pasando por el tablero de entrada) tenes todo el departamento disponible.

estas donde hay 220v o sea que tenes energia siempre .
solo necesitas en el robot un sistema para pichchar lso cables y tomar energia , de paso ese "minitorno" podra hacer pequeños agujeros en las tapas de luz que son de plastico asi podra ver en la habitacion.

fijate en tu casa, donde hay una llave de luz podria haber un ojo.
donde hay un aplique es mas dificil por que son de metal engeneral las bases.


fijate en tu casa (estoy mirando ) note dire de una paloma robot, no .
hoy dia hay cables por el frente o por el pozo de lso edificios, de tv porcable.
que suelen dar a las ventanas.

ya existe y sin medios fisicos el convertir a tu PC en una espia.

y si le regalas a quien queres espiar un regalo que contenga una camara ??? 
te ahorras robot y ese lio
un regalo lindo , pero que contenga una pila, como un buen reloj, asi "el parasito " que es la camara se alimenta de la fuente de energia de el adorno


en fin, hay que ser menos tecnico y mas HDP .........la idea no es diseñar robots o electronica, la idea es espiar, poder verle la coneja a la vecina.
para eso hay que liberar la mente .


----------



## NarXEh

Buenas!

aca les dejo un link de un documental sobre la vida de nikolas tesla (mi idolo ) por si a alguno le interesa verlo:

http://www.teledocumentales.com/electricidad/

Para mi, es todo un asunto de tecnologia lo cual se puede resumir en dinero.

Si bien esta muy bien lo que dicen, por ejemplo la nasa tiene paneles solares que tienen un muy alto rendimiento comparado al que tenemos nosotros disponibles (por decir algo porque son carisimos) y esto es porque "absorben" la energia luminica por radiacion....luminica, infraroja etc.
Asimismo, yo habia leido que un chico de 12 años habia descubierto una forma de hacer paneles solares muy eficiente y con materiales caseros... pero yo no vi informacion sobre como hacerlo ni nada (se lo habran repartido entre los fabricantes de paneles solares).

Asimismo pienso que un robot no deberia de tener la capacidad para recargar su energia por multiples medios pero el problema de esto seria  ya que ustedes desean hacer un mosquito 

bueno! les dejo un abrazo y me despido 

saludos!

NärXEh


----------



## cansi22

No es publicidad, pero hay un sistema para cargar el movil sin cables
:http://www.duracell.es/es-ES/product/mygrid-plancha-de-carga.jspx


----------



## fernandob

no se ve info tecnica de como lo hacen ....................pucha ..........


----------



## Eduardo

fernandob dijo:


> no se ve info tecnica de como lo hacen ....................pucha ..........


Nada del otro mundo: Al telefono hay que ponerle un accesorio con contactos que hacen contacto (redundancia) con la rejilla de la base.

http://the-gadgeteer.com/2009/11/05/duracell-mygrid-charging-pad-cell-phone-starter-kit-review/
http://shopping.aol.com/articles/2009/12/03/wireless-charging/

El Powermat es lo mismo en version magnetica. Se le enchufa el accesorio que incluye una bobina. Redescubriendo la ley de Faraday...


----------



## fernandob

hola eduardo , vos decis que esas pistas son lso contactos de BT expuestos ??


----------



## Eduardo

fernandob dijo:


> hola eduardo , vos decis que esas pistas son lso contactos de BT expuestos ??



Si.  Pasa que por esas cuestiones de publicidad hay que decir que es un revolucionario cargador inalambrico que utiliza la propiedad de la conductividad electrica. 

Esta es una breve descripcion en castellano


Pero no creo que en la parrilla tengas tension asi nomas lista para un cortocircuito. Supongo que testeara cuando la carga es un telefono y ahi habilitara la corriente hasta completar la carga.


----------



## scrubolt

Echenle un vistazo a esto a ver  que opinan  
http://www.infobae.com/notas/568090-Presentan-un-monitor-100-sin-cables.html


----------



## Eduardo

scrubolt dijo:


> Echenle un vistazo a esto a ver  que opinan
> http://www.infobae.com/notas/568090-Presentan-un-monitor-100-sin-cables.html


  El monitor tiene una bobina en la base y hay otra integrada a la mesa. Es tan revolucionario como la ley de Lenz.

http://www.slashgear.com/fujitsu-22-inch-wireless-displays-cut-all-the-cords-28136394/


----------



## fernandob

por induccion??

a ver unas dudas mias:

1 -- que es mas eficiente? eso de induccion como si fuese un trafo pero con una mesa de separacion ?
o 220v a una fuente switching.........digo , por que todos estan con el tema de el ahorro de energia.

2 -- justo el otro dia leia acerca de la eterna duda acerca de si los celulares producen efectos nvcivos en la salud y vamos a poner bajo la mesa algo que emite no solo señal de datos sino que suficiente energia para alimentar un monitor ?? 
de verdad que son solo cuestiones.......dudas de ignorante que se puede hacer cualquier usuario.
yo he visto edificios que tenian la antena de celulares en la terraza (la compañia de celulares les paga al edificio un monton de plata anual por permitir el uso de la terraza) y he visto consorcios que han cancelado eso, por miedo.......fundamentado o no ...no se .
pero lo hicieron .

3 -- abajo de la mesa que esta el emisor : si hay cables ?? 

4 -- tenes idea *eduardo* de que frecuencia usan ?? 
el efecto termina siendo comoel de un trafo , no ?? 
habra algun modo que habran encontrado para hacer eso eficientemente ?? a pesar de la distancia.


----------



## Eduardo

Hola Fernando!


> 1 -- que es mas eficiente? eso de induccion como si fuese un trafo pero con una mesa de separacion ?
> o 220v a una fuente switching.........digo , por que todos estan con el tema de el ahorro de energia.


220 a la fuente switching. 
No te olvides que internamente el monitor, forzosamente tiene que tener una fuente switching. Asi que por mas bueno que sea el rendimiento del acople y sus elementos asociados, siempre será menor que si lo enchufaras derecho a línea.



> 2 -- justo el otro dia leia acerca de la eterna duda acerca de si los celulares producen efectos nvcivos en la salud y vamos a poner bajo la mesa algo que emite no solo señal de datos sino que suficiente energia para alimentar un monitor ??
> de verdad que son solo cuestiones.......dudas de ignorante que se puede hacer cualquier usuario.
> yo he visto edificios que tenian la antena de celulares en la terraza (la compañia de celulares les paga al edificio un monton de plata anual por permitir el uso de la terraza) y he visto consorcios que han cancelado eso, por miedo.......fundamentado o no ...no se .
> pero lo hicieron .


En el tema de la nocividad de las radiaciones no ionizantes hay muchísimo circo de por medio y ningún estudio serio que lo demuestre. 
Y eso que para hacer estadística hay material de sobra con las historias clínicas de años y años de radioaficionados, empleados de plantas transmisoras, templadores por inducción o cualquier otra ocupación que exponga a la persona a altos niveles durante años.



> 3 -- abajo de la mesa que esta el emisor : si hay cables ??


Claro, el emisor tiene que estar a línea.



> 4 -- tenes idea eduardo de que frecuencia usan ??
> el efecto termina siendo comoel de un trafo , no ??
> habra algun modo que habran encontrado para hacer eso eficientemente ?? a pesar de la distancia.


Por lo que pude leer, aparentemente la campaña publicitaria empezó hace poco y todo lo que leés son variaciones de un mismo texto que no dan detalles del rango del emisor, solamente dan de la entrada de señal que es "por USB inalambrica con alcance 10m".   


Como en la publicidad sólo se están dando detalles muuuuy generales del emisor recurriendo a términos sonoros, podemos estar seguros que en aspectos técnicos no se trata de nada del otro mundo.

Eso el principio de funcionamiento de todos estos sistema de transmision inalambrica son simplemente dos bobinas como en la foto donde se agregan dos medio núcleos de ferrite (caso de los cepillos de dientes). Por supuesto que la forma de las bobinas no tiene por que ser necesariamente esa.





Si la distancia ya son centimetros o el receptor puede moverse sobre la base se hace que el secundario sea un circuito resonante porque disminuye el flujo de dispersión mejorando la eficiencia y disminuye la emision indeseada de RF (por las armónicas).





La frecuencia? Eso anda tranquilamente con frecuencias de 40-100kHz. Puede usarse mas, pero no se si conviene porque aumentarían los problemas de interferencia con otros equipos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fernandob , ese sistema ya se utilizaba ya desde hace mucho tiempo en electrodomésticos pequeños para carga de baterías.

En rigor era un transformador con núcleo de aire funcionando a 50 Hz , así que el aparato en cuestión , afeitadora supongamos , se apoyaba en la base sin ningún contacto y listo.

Mayormente era una cavidad así el acoplamiento magnético es mejor. Obviamente el primario es muuuuuuuuuuy inductivo y puede funcionar así , conectado a línea , al aire

Por el año 80 ayudé a unos amigos con el proyecto de fin de carrera que era un aparato para sordos , esos que llevan los implantes cocleares.

El aparato exterior tiene el micrófono , pre , ecualizador , divide la banda de audio en diez y lo multipleza para poder transmitir la información por un único canal (información serie). La transmisión era electromagnética (bobina).

El receptor , implantado dentro de la cabeza , recibía con otra pequeña bobina la información , la decodificaba y la enviaba a los 10 electrodos insertados en la trompa de Eustaquio.

El tema era que el receptor también rectificaba parte de la energía que recibía de la bobina para recarga de baterías internas.

O sea . . . nada nuevo 

Saludos !

EDITO : Lo había escrito y justo me llamaron por teléfono así que lo envié sin haber visto lo de Eduardo


----------



## asherar

Hasta ahora la opinión generalizada es que alimentar o cargar los aparatos por inducción no es revolucionario, y en eso estoy de acuerdo. 
Pero tampoco tiene por qué serlo: es un producto comercial, es tecnología, no es un descubrimiento científico (aunque comercialmente siempre te lo "dibujen" un poco). 

Lo que sí es novedoso, es la disponibilidad a nivel comercial y con una difusión más amplia. 
Yo no recuerdo que ese tipo de productos existieran así en forma estándar. 

Otra cosa novedosa, además de súmamente práctica, es el hecho que uno pueda ir con su 
celular o su portátil, y le pueda mandar imágenes por Blue-Tooth a un monitor grande que ya 
está conectado en otra parte. 
Esa es una "feature" que queda un poco deslucida por la "innovación" de la alimentación inalámbrica. 

Lo de la eficiencia es una cuestión a negociar con la practicidad. 
Otra vez, en algunas aplicaciones convendrá, en otras no.


----------



## fernandob

igual de esta idea me surgieron algunas csoas:

algunas veces uno ve el lio de cables de al PC.
lo normal es :

ARRIBA: monitor, teclado , mouse, camarita y parlantes, impresora aca o alla .
ABAJO : cpu . y algun otro trasto .

bueno, esto de "inalambrico " solo me esconde un poco los cables que atras se vuelven un lio.
una simple zapatilla con tomas y USB varios en la misma mesa me simplificarian mucho , y sin "inalambrico".
solo prolijidad (ahora hago dibujo ) :

yo tengo una PC vieja, pero *no se si hay parlantes que se alimenten de el puerto USB* , si los hay se hace mas simple.
el cable de alimentacion de el monitor como el de la impresora y alguna otra cosa que se me escape serian cortitos y accesibles, van al fondo de la mesa.
y de la CPU sube solo un cable USB rapido *(no se si hay de eso )* que alimenta a varios que estan sobre la mesa o mas bien empotrados en la mesa, ahi va todo :
teclado , mouse, camarita, datos de impresora, etc....,

me da la impresion que quedaria mas prolijo , muchos menso cables largos al cuete atras de la mesa .


----------



## DOSMETROS

http://esp.hyperlinesystems.com/catalog/mount-stuff/band.shtml


----------



## asherar

Claro! Para qué innovar en lo que ya funciona ?





http://esp.hyperlinesystems.com/catalog/organizers/plastic.shtml


----------



## fernandob

2M:
si, eso te ayuda a que no esten todo ssueltos, pero hay mucha gente que si se le desconecta algo atras luego no sabe donde iba.
asi como puse yo se simplifica .

pero no se si se puede, no se si el mouse , teclado , incluso parlantes y demas cosas pueden ir a cualquier puerto USB ni si hay uno que acepte poner un monton en // .

recien veo lo tuyo alejandro, eso es util en tiradas largas rectas.
no se si en una maquinola serviria de mucho .
yo eso que pones lo use pero EN TABLEROS electric.


----------



## asherar

La macana con el USB es que cuanto más aparatos le colgás, más le bajás el ancho de banda de cada uno. 

Los parlantes "pelados" que conozco, al USB sólo le usan la alimentación. Los "datos" van por el cable analógico.  

Algunos aparatitos de salida de audio más complejos, reciben Vcc y datos digitales por USB.


----------

